

JSON versus XML: Not as Simple as You Think - 6ren
http://metajack.im/2010/02/01/json-versus-xml-not-as-simple-as-you-think/

======
jayfuerstenberg
JSON is certainly easier on the eyes (almost as much as YAML) than XML.

~~~
Firehed
But both are intended for consumption primarily by computers, so that
shouldn't (heavily) weigh into a decision to use one over the other.

